

Ask HN: What's the best to-do list manager? - pabloIMO

I'm looking for a to-do list manager to help organise my hacking projects a little.<p>The ideal candidate would have the following features:<p>1) Multiple lists
2) Nested To-Do's
3) Cloud hosted
4) Android client<p>Any suggestions?
======
adyus
You could try building one. Almost every major Javascript framework starts
with a Todo list as the Hello World project. Apparently, developers take that
Hello World a little further, then start charging for it.

</rant>

------
swalberg
rememberthemilk.com has all of them except for #2. But it does have tags which
might help you organize them instead of nesting.

~~~
swGooF
Totally agree here. Remember the Milk is awesome.

------
swong
Toodledo

